# Fatties coming up



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One pizza fatty and one with spinach.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

is that mozzarella?
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice basket weaving.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> is that mozzarella?
> jack


Yup


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Nice basket weaving.


Took a class in college.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1093143
> View attachment 1093144
> 
> 
> One pizza fatty and one with spinach.


Is that ground. Hamburger or sausage?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jacks thinking of what animal dick he can roll up in one of those.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Is that ground. Hamburger or sausage?


Hamburger and sausage mixed.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Took a class in college.


i did too but it was underwater basket weaving 101.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Jacks thinking of what animal dick he can roll up in one of those.


just trying to please you, buddy.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

now, let's plate it with steamed asparagus and twice baked potato.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit man! That made me instantly hangry.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I felt my arteries clogging up just looking at the pics. That looks really tasty.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> I felt my arteries clogging up just looking at the pics. That looks really tasty.


Really good. Don't know if it's the spices or what, but my left arm hurts. Must be the fennel seed.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Use your right arm to finish the meal.


----------



## Notafishsnob (6 mo ago)

Damn that looks good........... and I'm not even smokin anythang. ;-)


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Notafishsnob said:


> Damn that looks good........... and I'm not even smokin anythang. ;-)


And a lie don't care who tells it as long as it's told! Lol


----------

